# Aulani Photos (January 2011)



## Werner Weiss (Jan 16, 2011)

I posted the following link on the TUG BBS Marriott forum, but it was suggested to me that it would also be of interest to readers of the DVC forum.

Here'a an article that I wrote with recent (January 2011) photos of Aulani, the Disney resort that will open on August 29:

http://www.yesterland.com/disneykoolina12.html​
To avoid simple "double-posting," here are some other news items that might be of interest to DVC members:

As of a week ago, there's a beautiful, large model of the Disney Dream cruise ship on display at the Aulani sales office.

The beaches at Ko Olina are closed until January 20 because of recent heavy rains caused contamination of the ocean water, including medical waste from the Waimanalo Gulch Landfill.


----------



## 6scoops (Jan 19, 2011)

*New photos of Aulani*

Thanks again for the great pictures!


----------



## paluamalia (Jan 21, 2011)

*Aulani*

Thanks so much for those great photos, what a fabulous place!!


----------



## ml855 (Jan 21, 2011)

Love your photos, can't wait to be able to return to Oahu and stay at KoLina.  Looks wonderful.


----------

